# PTSD



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Hmm the VA at Loma Linda, tells me I have PTSD from the war that was 48 years ago LOL. They think I should go disability. All fine and good but I still want to buy 3 or 4 more firearms once I pay my cards down. Had to run them up building my house. Not sure if I go on disability for PTSD I'll be able to buy those last firearms I want all with these new laws they pop out every year if not that would suck.. Guess I need to research my state laws


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you for your service SG. PTSD isn't something that is always obvious, sometimes it lays dormant for years. Given the state you live in I'd buy the guns then make a move to disability if you have to. You might get something for it and then again you might get more than you bargained for. Laws can change at the whims of our gooberment officials. Choose wisely grasshopper !


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sportyg said:


> Hmm the VA at Loma Linda, tells me I have PTSD from the war that was 48 years ago LOL. They think I should go disability. All fine and good but I still want to buy 3 or 4 more firearms once I pay my cards down. Had to run them up building my house. Not sure if I go on disability for PTSD I'll be able to buy those last firearms I want all with these new laws they pop out every year if not that would suck.. Guess I need to research my state laws


if you have a nagging feeling it might be a mistake, listen to it. you will most likely prove yourself to be correct.

if you need it ,you need it. but don't take it unless you really do.I believe many are being set up for a fall.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

Good advise thanks guys


----------



## azpredator... (Feb 15, 2018)

Thanks for your service sportyg. I don't know about the ptsd claim ... sounds like you would go on "the list" of undesirables... If you honestly are suffering from post traumatic stress disorder go get help. I was the last born so I dodged Vietnam but I have seen first hand what ptsd does, my father had it. Everyone who goes to war suffers from ptsd... just some more than others.

Now I don't know you or your situation, but choose wisely... find the joke about the turtle and the scorpion.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

From one veteran to another, get the help you need.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

thanks again all, been doing a lot of research and also sent for my military records . I have found that most of the action reports have been declassified from the Vietnam conflict. Brings back a lot of memories


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Also, if you were in VN, make sure to research where you were and where the agent orange was. Have this fully documented in your VA records. My uncle was in VN, was in an area where agent orange was used, developed throat cancer later in life, the VA covered it all because he had it documented.


----------

